# GH just for fat loss, muscle building and anti aging?  horse shit ;)



## Zeek (Aug 8, 2012)

Well some of you know about my injury that I had surgery for on june 8th. Basically I severely tore my right pec and detatched the tendon at the bone in that same area which required a fairly major sugical procedure to fix. Well I am at 8 weeks post operation just now and my doctor is ordering an MRI for me at his expense!! well his expense, they have the MRI there at his office so I am sue is not that expensive. Anyway, he wants to see inside there at how this has possibly healed to the degree that it has.

this is for his curiosity more than anything out of sheer amazement

and honestly fellas the only reason I have healed this fast at 50 years of age is HGH!!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Did you going to tell him??


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 8, 2012)

"off the record doc...."

They should be able to prescribe post surgery for people.

Zeek the medical miracle


----------



## Azog (Aug 8, 2012)

your doctor prolly thinks he is a miracle worker hahaha


----------



## beasto (Aug 8, 2012)

Hahhaa...I was thinking the same thing Azog!! How long you been running GH EZ?? 30 years bro???


----------



## basskiller (Aug 8, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> "off the record doc...."
> 
> They should be able to prescribe post surgery for people.
> 
> Zeek the medical miracle



sooner or later they are going to come around and learn from what we already know.


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2012)

Did you tell your doc that you were injecting Hgh? or does he think you are a freak of nature?


----------



## BigFella (Aug 8, 2012)

Zeek, I want to follow this up. My beautiful wife had a radical abdominoplasty 16 months ago - a "tummy tuck". Having kids can rip your guts up if you're a woman. (I was fine, thanks.)

She is doing really well, but I'm pretty sure that she would have done dramatically better with a little help from HGH. (She is doing incredibly well, actually!)

We live in a small city, and we know everyone, and the doc said, when I suggested HGH "Isn't that illegal?" I reckon it probably isn't, if you jump throught the correct hoops. So I'd like to educate him as to what HGH can do in recovery, particularly from such a major procedure, as I know a bunch if people who will benefit if it does really work. My osteo, for one - she had it done a fortnight ago and hates the world right now. 

Any gossip is good, but research papers are better. (I'm still researching but have been distracted by work recently - don't you hate that?)


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Did you tell your doc that you were injecting Hgh? or does he think you are a freak of nature?



right.... the guys a doc so he sees this a lot.  theres no way you just healed 3x faster than everyone else....??  hes gotta be asking ?'s..

right..??

you dont just heal overnight, esp at 50yrs old....


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 25, 2012)

you think pro athletes are injecting hgh both sub-q & locally to heal injuries just for the hell of it lol


----------



## juice monkey (Aug 26, 2012)

It healed my shoulder , I didnt think I was going to be able to train hard any more .I thought my shoulder was worn out,  my freind said to inject in in the shoulder I did it worked


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 26, 2012)

i get that classic military press / bench press rotator cuff flare up once in a while never had it once while on GH 

as well as the anti aging things like my skin looked great, my waist line shrunk and i felt and looked younger


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2012)

CLSMTH700 said:


> i get that classic military press / bench press rotator cuff flare up once in a while never had it once while on GH
> 
> as well as the anti aging things like my skin looked great, my waist line shrunk and i felt and looked younger



Do face pulls on a cable real light for a few sets after presses to loosen up the shoulder girdle. Worked wonders for me bro.


----------

